# [resolved]usbehci.sys



## Oktoberfest (May 20, 2007)

My USB slots on my new motherboard are not working. I believe the usbehci.sys driver may be the problem. Is there a simple fix to this problem. I have searched the Web for hours trying to locate the fix to this bug.


----------



## Oktoberfest (May 20, 2007)

*Re: usbehci.sys*

This is all a result of a new HD and Mobo. I am still using my old HD. Is there anyway I can copy the usbehci.sys driver or related files over to the new HD? USB 2.0 worked fine on old HD.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: usbehci.sys*

have you installed the operating system on the new drive


----------



## Oktoberfest (May 20, 2007)

*Re: usbehci.sys*

I was able to fix the issue. After finally locating the usbehci.sys driver, I was able to install it over the current driver (which was newer). All USB's are now functioning properly. On to my next task...disabling on-board Video and Sound, and installing graphics card. Thanks Dia for you response.


----------

